# Alarm re-programming?



## DL500 (May 7, 2004)

Have a new X-Trail with keyless entry and security system.

The alarm doesn't chirp when arming but flashes the lights.
Does anyone know if this is programmable myself or by Nissan? I know some other factory alarms allow this to be changed.

Also, is it possible to have the car automatically lock the doors once it hits a certain speed. I know a few brands of cars have this available if you get the dealer mechanics to change the programming.

I'm guessing Nissan uses the same alarm control module as some other models too.

Thanks


----------



## Frank1 (Jan 17, 2004)

You can program the alarm to chirp when you lock the doors via remote. The instructions are in the manual. I do not believe the Nissan system will lock the doors when moving.


----------



## DL500 (May 7, 2004)

I didn't see any instructions. Maybe I should look again.
Can anyone list what they are (if simple enough to put in here). Maybe it's not in my manual but will still work since Nissan probably uses the same alarm module in different models.





Frank1 said:


> You can program the alarm to chirp when you lock the doors via remote. The instructions are in the manual. I do not believe the Nissan system will lock the doors when moving.


----------



## Frank1 (Jan 17, 2004)

From a 04 Pathfinder manual, " Press and hold the lock and unlock buttons for at least 2 seconds to switch between modes" ( From horn to horn and lights ). Hope this helps.


----------



## DL500 (May 7, 2004)

Thanks for the info. I checked the manual closer last night, there are no instructions listed. I'll give it a try.




Frank1 said:


> From a 04 Pathfinder manual, " Press and hold the lock and unlock buttons for at least 2 seconds to switch between modes" ( From horn to horn and lights ). Hope this helps.


----------



## mfreedman (Jun 13, 2004)

Was anyone ever able to 'solve' this problem ?


----------



## Lukasz (Oct 14, 2004)

mfreedman said:


> Was anyone ever able to 'solve' this problem ?


You simply can't do it with the X-trail, at least not the Canadian. The instructions for holding the two buttons on the remote apply to the Pathfinder, but not the X-trail.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

The xtrail does NOT have this feature (in Australia at least) it doesn't have the audible alarm, only engine immobilizer.


----------



## Rockford (Jan 28, 2005)

I personally am glad the horn doesn't chirp. I hate those things.
Besides, you can hear it actually lock and see the lights flash.
Besides annoying, I find the honk/chirp to be unnecessary.


----------

